# How shall I introduce my foals to electric fencing?



## Sararobynbryce (31 October 2017)

Hi there,

I have a couple of five month old New Forest foals arriving in a week and I'm hoping for some advice on how to introduce them to electric fencing.

We have some council-owned trees bordering our land (all oak and sycamore typically) and while I wait for the council to sort them out (they're taking an AGE) I've been forced to split part of our paddocks off with electric fencing as there's just too many leaves, acorns, helicopters, etc, to take the risk. 

The foals have only ever lived in the forest and are currently living in a big metal-fenced yard until we get them. 

Does anyone have any tips? They're bashful but nosey foals. Should I just keep the fence on a low charge and let them investigate it, They'd probably only do it once...

The fencing is 1metre high, twin-tapes, and borders them on two sides. 

Thanks!

Sara x


----------



## HeyMich (31 October 2017)

We used to tie strips of colourful fabric or ripped up plastic bags to the new electric fences so they flap in the wind and keep the horses away. By the time the horses are used to the flapping they have learned to respect the fenceline!

I should add - the strips of fabric or plastic should not be long enough to short out the electricity by touching other wires or the ground! Haha! That wouldn't be much good...


----------



## Sararobynbryce (31 October 2017)

HeyMich said:



			We used to tie strips of colourful fabric or ripped up plastic bags to the new electric fences so they flap in the wind and keep the horses away. By the time the horses are used to the flapping they have learned to respect the fenceline!

I should add - the strips of fabric or plastic should not be long enough to short out the electricity by touching other wires or the ground! Haha! That wouldn't be much good...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much! I have lots of ribbon off-cuts left over from a weird wedding decoration I made. Should look quite cheerful!


----------



## HeyMich (31 October 2017)

Sararobynbryce said:



			Thanks very much! I have lots of ribbon off-cuts left over from a weird wedding decoration I made. Should look quite cheerful!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds ideal. Good luck with the new arrivals!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 October 2017)

Where are the pics?!?!?!?

Disgraceful posting about foals without putting up pics!!  I use imgur to post pics on here.  Create account and copy the  code and then paste into your post.

In my experience foresters jump 1m fence posts for fun.  Damn things are brilliant at working out electric fencing too.  As they aren't little chaps you maybe better getting the taller posts and running at least 3 if not 4 strands of tape.  As forest run they won't be scared of much either so I'd have a decent charge so they learn to respect the fence from the outset else you may find yourself putting the posts/tape back up on a regular basis.  

P.S WHERE ARE THE PICS! :p


----------



## Sararobynbryce (31 October 2017)

Ha ha ha! I'm sorry for no pictures. That was unacceptable.

I've never used imgur but I've set up an account (especially for you!) so let's see if this works (I bet it doesn't!) :

















I used to do so well in Chase Me Charlies as a kid on my Forrester, he'd face anything and clear it. I'm fairly certain I'll find these two out of the fenced in bit, but it's not the end of the world, they won't get far. Our fencers said we can swap to higher posts if needs be. I'll start off with a low charge and build it up fairly swiftly, and try the ribbons, and hopefully they little ******* will stay put!


----------



## Sararobynbryce (31 October 2017)

IT WORKED!!! The chestnut is called Billy, and the grey is called Kit. There's really long-winded reasons behind their names, but I won't bore you with it!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 October 2017)

Yayyyy!!!  Ooooh, smoochy kiss for Billy.  He came over to say hello to me when he was in the pen.  Lovely to see them again and I shall look forward to hearing about their tales!


----------



## Sararobynbryce (31 October 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Yayyyy!!!  Ooooh, smoochy kiss for Billy.  He came over to say hello to me when he was in the pen.  Lovely to see them again and I shall look forward to hearing about their tales! 

Click to expand...

Billy is really nosey. He's a bit more jumpy than Kit but definitely can't resist coming over and seeing what we're about. They still have their lovely velvety foal coats. 

I'll let you know how we get on with the fences!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 October 2017)

So he'll be the barrow tipper then leg it when it falls over. 

I've missed having babies for a few years, none of my mares caught last year and we didn't have a stallion in our area this year so none for next spring either.  I may have to buy one instead.


----------



## Sararobynbryce (31 October 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			So he'll be the barrow tipper then leg it when it falls over. 

I've missed having babies for a few years, none of my mares caught last year and we didn't have a stallion in our area this year so none for next spring either.  I may have to buy one instead. 

Click to expand...

DO IT!!!! December the 7th....


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 October 2017)

LOL, unfortunately I'm working.  Maybe next year, we have enough at the moment.


----------

